# That Bleeping Cat



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

One must admire Jake's daredevilness. Imagine when Phoebe gets older and towers above him - then tables might turn 🤣


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to have one like that. I had to wait until he died before getting dogs. We are a single cat household for the time being. Outdoor cats don't survive long in my neighborhood, and Greedy Cat doesn't much care for the company of other cats.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Minie said:


> One must admire Jake's daredevilness. Imagine when Phoebe gets older and towers above him - then tables might turn 🤣


Phoebe already towers over him. He's not a big cat. Maybe 7lbs max? She's pushing 40 lbs. I've been working with her on "play nice" because she's been biting the back of his neck and I don't want her to accidently cause actual damage... And for that to become habit. The girls leave Phoebe alone. She tries to get them to play, but no dice. They just hunch down and wait to be rescued. I taught them to either wait or find me, so that's what they do.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> I used to have one like that. I had to wait until he died before getting dogs. We are a single cat household for the time being. Outdoor cats don't survive long in my neighborhood, and Greedy Cat doesn't much care for the company of other cats.


Jake seems to forget he isn't Top Dog or Top Cat. He's bottom of the rung in my house. Which is probably why he's picking on the puppy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Do you ever play with Jake (the Jerk)? Flirt pole? Maybe he needs more stimulation than the other cats. 
I know nothing about cats, so take my thoughts with a grain of salt.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Do you ever play with Jake (the Jerk)? Flirt pole? Maybe he needs more stimulation than the other cats.
> I know nothing about cats, so take my thoughts with a grain of salt.


Per the local farmer... Jake is exhibiting typical male cat dominance behavior. He will only stop when he's been put in his place. That's why he leaves Fran alone, but goes after all the other animals.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Ugh Tom cats can be awful. I was little and had 2 barn kitties. A huge tom cat strolled through and within a few days my cats disappeared. I was 5 or 6 so I don't know the actual fate of my cats, but I always worried he hurt or killed them. My parents never said. I don't have any suggestions on how to keep the peace, except maybe if Phoebe did get the upper hand once he might leave her alone. I also don't have a suggestion on how to do that safely. Could you lock the cat up somewhere before taking Phoebe out? Of course, he would probably just start to hide from you until she was already out then come to taunt her.

It's still a good thing that she is willing to look at you and start to come back.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> Ugh Tom cats can be awful. I was little and had 2 barn kitties. A huge tom cat strolled through and within a few days my cats disappeared. I was 5 or 6 so I don't know the actual fate of my cats, but I always worried he hurt or killed them. My parents never said. I don't have any suggestions on how to keep the peace, except maybe if Phoebe did get the upper hand once he might leave her alone. I also don't have a suggestion on how to do that safely. Could you lock the cat up somewhere before taking Phoebe out? Of course, he would probably just start to hide from you until she was already out then come to taunt her.
> 
> It's still a good thing that she is willing to look at you and start to come back.


He's attacked my older females for the past year. They don't stay inside anymore since he showed up. Can't blame them. I wouldn't want to be constantly jumped either. Between that and him causing issues with the puppy, I'm seriously thinking about finding a farm for him to go live on. I have too much else to deal with to put up with his crap. In his favor, he doesn't spray and he's a decent mouser. But using teeth and claws on all other animals is not something I can ignore for much longer. I need peace.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I wish you were closer he actually sounds like the perfect barn cat for my brother and sister in law.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> I wish you were closer he actually sounds like the perfect barn cat for my brother and sister in law.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide!


Don't tempt me. It might be a nice drive. He also likes going into our basement. The last time he did, he left a dead mouse at the door on his way back out. Sassafras is my Silent Ninja Assassin cat. She's killed so many, we started putting little dead mouse icons on the wall to track them. I Do Not like the fact that she's now staying outside.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

PhoebeDuck said:


> Don't tempt me. It might be a nice drive. He also likes going into our basement. The last time he did, he left a dead mouse at the door on his way back out. Sassafras is my Silent Ninja Assassin cat. She's killed so many, we started putting little dead mouse icons on the wall to track them. I Do Not like the fact that she's now staying outside.


Poodle playdate!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> Poodle playdate!


She's never met another poodle. Might be interesting to see how she reacts!


----------

